# Thinking of joining



## No Shorts (Mar 22, 2013)

My neighbor is a union man. I'm not. He's happy. I'm not. Need to hear from someone else that going union was the best decision they've ever made... I'm rather sick of being treated like a door mat. I come to work and die a little inside everyday. Does this happen to you guys..?


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

No Shorts said:


> My neighbor is a union man. I'm not. He's happy. I'm not. Need to hear from someone else that going union was the best decision they've ever made... I'm rather sick of being treated like a door mat. I come to work and die a little inside everyday. Does this happen to you guys..?


Union is a good choice for the money and bennies, but if you let people treat you like a door matt, life won't be much different.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Maybe it's time for a change. Doesn't have to be union, could be just another open shop company. How many years in the trade are you? Do you work year round? Does your neighbor?


----------



## No Shorts (Mar 22, 2013)

I've worked year round for 8 years but this last winter was slower 4 weeks off. What I meant by being a door mat is I'm #4 in "seniority" but the ops manager put the ones with soft lips( if you know what I mean) on state work. And I'm a bit mad. Being I've taken on a lot if nights, weekends, I'm always taken call for guys if they've got family stuff or hunting...I just want things to be fair. And have some rights... Not a door mat


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

No Shorts said:


> I've worked year round for 8 years but this last winter was slower 4 weeks off. What I meant by being a door mat is I'm #4 in "seniority" but the ops manager put the ones with soft lips( if you know what I mean) on state work. And I'm a bit mad. Being I've taken on a lot if nights, weekends, I'm always taken call for guys if they've got family stuff or hunting...I just want things to be fair. And have some rights... Not a door mat


4 weeks off is slow. I want to work for your company!


----------



## bartstop (Sep 30, 2012)

No Shorts said:


> I've worked year round for 8 years but this last winter was slower 4 weeks off. What I meant by being a door mat is I'm #4 in "seniority" but the ops manager put the ones with soft lips( if you know what I mean) on state work. And I'm a bit mad. Being I've taken on a lot if nights, weekends, I'm always taken call for guys if they've got family stuff or hunting...I just want things to be fair. And have some rights... Not a door mat



If you join the union you better be prepared for long term unemployment. The next recession is just a matter of time. If you can't make it on what unemployment pays you better have a plan B when that day comes because it will come. I'm talking 6 months to a year of unemployment or longer. Most states only pay 6 months so you might be completely on your own at some point. I've worked both sides and I don't think I'll ever go back. To many back stabbing "brothers" for me.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

The union advantages:

Typically higher pay
Pension, annuity or both
Bennies do not start over if you quit or get laid off
Can travel anywhere in the country and sign book 2
Some locals have vacation funds
Fair process for disciplinary action
The brotherhood
Structure
Good healthcare and you do not pay a premium.

Disadvantages

Depending on the local work can be up and down because union contractors typically go only after the big jobs.(This is the biggest downside)

Structure(For example if you like taking an hour lunch and then work longer to make up the half hour that will not fly in the union for the most part)

The brotherhood( most of the members are really good people but some take it extreme in both directions)


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

A VERY GOOD SUMMATION.:thumbsup:


jjjjjjjjjjj



kg7879 said:


> The union advantages:
> 
> Typically higher pay
> Pension, annuity or both
> ...


----------

